# PreCure Fanclub



## Jason-Kun (Feb 12, 2012)

For those who are fans of the Precure/Pretty Cure franchise. The newest series, Smile Precure! just recently began.

To start us off, I'll just say that I've only seen what's out of Smile so far, though I'm currently archive binging my way through Suite. Favorite Cure from Suite would be Cure Beat with my favorites of Smile being a three way tie between Cure March, Cure Sunny, and Cure Beauty.

That said let the discussion begin.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 19, 2015)

I mostly just saw PreCure Heartcatch, i don't keep up much, tho the animes look adorable. I should watch that one i've been working on again sometime XD Cure Sunshine was my favorite i think


----------

